# Should GBATemp keep doing clickbaits?



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Discuss!


----------



## Seriel (Mar 9, 2017)

What's the screenshot from


----------



## MaK11-12 (Mar 9, 2017)

Since when is GBAtemp doing clickbaits?


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

The site is Opencritic.com. there are 70 reviews but I couldn't screenshot all.

Edit: from breath of the wild.


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 9, 2017)

An example of said clickbait would be nice. Because i don't think you know what clickbait means if you think giving a "low" review score is clickbait.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2017)

Please actual context, what am I looking at? What does this have to do with clickbait? Since when did we do clickbait?
Something to go off of.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 9, 2017)

I do not see any clickbait from that review? Lol


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 9, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/review/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild.564/ Check gourmet's post here. He's clearly salty that zelda didn't get a better score here and thinks giving a low score is clickbait. **facepalm**


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

The context is GBATemp is considered a critic in this site, Opencritic. 69 of 70 critics scored the game above 9.0. GBATemp gave a 7.0.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 9, 2017)

This thread is clickbait.


----------



## Seriel (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> The context is GBATemp is considered this critic in this site, Opencritic. 69 of 70 critics scored the game above 9.0. GBATemp gave a 7.0.


So you dislike GBAtemp because they have a differing opinion to what's popular?


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> The context is GBATemp is considered this critic in this site, Opencritic. 69 of 70 critics scored the game above 9.0. GBATemp gave a 7.0.


How the fuck is giving a 7.0 a clickbait?

Boi your whole thread is a clickbait. Google what clickbait means lol


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Seriel said:


> So you dislike GBAtemp because they have a differing opinion to what's popular?



I didn't vote Yes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tenshi_Okami said:


> How the fuck is giving a 7.0 a clickbait?
> 
> Boi your whole thread is a clickbait. Google what clickbait means lol



It's obviously clickbait. Dozens of reviews with close scores and only one this low, it's meant to get people clicking.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 9, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> This thread is clickbait.


My soul is clickbait.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> It's obviously clickbait. Dozens of reviews with close scores and only one this low, it's meant to get people clicking.


Have you ever considered something called "Honest Opinions"? I doubt you haven't. Nobody has to give a super high rating just cause the game is good. The game has its flaws, and he decided to give that.

Clickbait is different, if this was clickbait, it would be a shitty review, and something like 5/10 as a score


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> It's obviously clickbait. Dozens of reviews with close scores and only one this low, it's meant to get people clicking.


No.
Does it say "HERR DUHRR WORST ZELDA EVURRR O/10 2MUCHGREZZ"? 
It doesn't.
It's not clickbait if the title is just "Zelda BOTW Review".


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> It's obviously clickbait. Dozens of reviews with close scores and only one this low, it's meant to get people clicking.


That's not what clickbait means. Just cause i call a chicken a dog doesn't mean everyone else should accept that a chicken is a dog.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 9, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Clickbait is different, if this was clickbait, it would be a shitty review, and something like 5/10 as a score


*Implying an honest review with a score of 5/10 is clickbait


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2017)

A 7 is a "good" score. Just because someone didn't think this Zelda game was God's gift to the earth, does not constitute clickbait. Clickbait is what sites like Buzzfeed do, to lure people in with false intentions in order to get hits. "Zelda Is Horrible: Click To Read Why is clickbait", *not *"reasons why I didn't think Zelda was a 10/10".


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 9, 2017)

tbf i do think they aimed to score it low, the gbatemp logo is a bit like sonic in a whirlwind so they have to be edgy I guess, but idk, going out of your way to pick holes in stuff just to be different from everyone else seems a bit crappy and imho damages gbatemps ability to objectively review stuff

I'm not saying they cant give it 7.0 and maybe they are right, but the excuses were a bit clutchy like someone reviewing their enemies cooking abilities....ohhh well you put too much pasta on my plate

again don't get me wrong some points were perfectly valid, I also was like "HUH WTF" with the master sword being breakable and weapons breaking, I literally had to resort to throwing swords and sticks at the windblight ganon as I ran out of arrows , there was certain aspects missing and some stuff was poorly executed, but again I got the impression the goal was to score it low rather than play and then decide

as a old timey Zelda fan I would have been somewhere arounf 7-8/10, but as I have expressed elsewhere I like more linear challenging dungeons, the dungeons on Botw would have been the biggest let down for me which is where it would have lost a big chunk o' score for me personally


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Discuss!


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> No.
> Does it say "HERR DUHRR WORST ZELDA EVURRR O/10 2MUCHGREZZ"?
> It doesn't.
> It's not clickbait if the title is just "Zelda BOTW Review".



Writing a coherent text doesn't mean it has a good purpose. The guy just took some random stuff from those 0/10 metacritic users and made it look like valid criticism.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Writing a coherent text doesn't mean it has a good purpose. The guy just took some random stuff from those 0/10 metacritic users and made it look like valid criticism.





Chary said:


> A 7 is a "good" score. Just because someone didn't think this Zelda game was God's gift to the earth, does not constitute clickbait. Clickbait is what sites like Buzzfeed do, to lure people in with false intentions in order to get hits. "Zelda Is Horrible: Click To Read Why is clickbait", *not *"reasons why I didn't think Zelda was a 10/10".


Thanks Chary


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 9, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> *Implying an honest review with a score of 5/10 is clickbait


It was an example, plus considering its BOTW, a 5/10 would had triggered a lot of ppl (like OP xD)


----------



## NightScript (Mar 9, 2017)

Besides, what GBAtemp is doing is called a review. Not clickbait at all.

If you think that its clickbait, we can say the same about IGN or GameXplain, then.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Writing a coherent text doesn't mean it has a good purpose. The guy just took some random stuff from those 0/10 metacritic users and made it look like valid criticism.


then in your case, this shouldn't be here.



but it is, i wonder why?


----------



## Issac (Mar 9, 2017)

One deviating review shouldn't make anyone ask if the site should "keep doing clickbaits". It's just one review.

Now, what I think is far worse is how Opencritic interpret scores. Everything below 70 is "Weak". That's pretty damn narrow. 
0-69 Weak (70 steps of weak)
70 - 74 Fair (5 steps of fair)
75 - 84 Strong (10 steps of strong)
85 - 100 Mighty (15 steps of mighty)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

The 10 score system is useless imo. It should be 1-5.  But the review is not clickbait. 

Shit I forgot my clever quip to get likes from. Maybe next time


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> tbf i do think they aimed to score it low, the gbatemp logo is a bit like sonic in a whirlwind so they have to be edgy I guess,


W-what?



gamesquest1 said:


> I'm not saying they cant give it 7.0 and maybe they are right, but the excuses were a bit clutchy like someone reviewing their enemies cooking abilities....ohhh well you put too much pasta on my plate


While some of the review could have been better worded, there's plenty of evidence that the reviewer found that kept the game from being an 8+/10. There was no intent to score for the sake of being low, this was a staff member who went out of their way to review the game because they were passionate about writing about the content of the new Zelda game. We even discussed some of the more irksome qualities of the game in the staff section, so these opinions aren't unique to just one person. A perfectly objective review doesn't exist, but the goal is to be as objective as possible.


Gourmet said:


> Writing a coherent text doesn't mean it has a good purpose. The guy just took some random stuff from those 0/10 metacritic users and made it look like valid criticism.


Yes, because you obviously were in his mind, seeing the writing process. 


Issac said:


> One deviating review shouldn't make anyone ask if the site should "keep doing clickbaits". It's just one review.
> 
> Now, what I think is far worse is how Opencritic interpret scores. Everything below 70 is "Weak". That's pretty damn narrow.
> 0-69 Weak (70 steps of weak)
> ...


I think they use the American school grade system, which a lot of reviewers use as well. It doesn't make sense, but it's what a lot of people think of when it comes to scores. 


VinLark said:


> The 10 score system is useless imo. It should be 1-5.  But the review is not clickbait.
> 
> Shit I forgot my clever quip to get likes from. Maybe next time


I don't really think a 1-5 scale gives enough room though. A full 0.0-10.0 system gives a lot more variety to the scores, and lets the writer give a better numerical value to the game.


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Issac said:


> One deviating review shouldn't make anyone ask if the site should "keep doing clickbaits". It's just one review.
> 
> Now, what I think is far worse is how Opencritic interpret scores. Everything below 70 is "Weak". That's pretty damn narrow.
> 0-69 Weak (70 steps of weak)
> ...



I agree. It makes this even worse.

69 mighty (lowest is 5 points from strong)
0 strong
1 fair (1 point from weak)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2017)

That's not a clickbait. Google Buzzfeed. THIS is what clickbaits are like.


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

7.8 too much water
7.0 weapons break

Both are clickbait.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> The 10 score system is useless imo. It should be 1-5.



There are ways to engineer scoring systems to influence results -- if you do the classic "hate, dislike, neutral, like, adore" split in a survey you will tend to find a lot of people tend towards neutral or the extremes where the same survey questions without a middle choice tends to be far more reflective of the "truth". Indeed you can witness an example of something similar in action in this very thread, and the review that spawned it, where 7 is considered a somewhat poor score despite it being well above the halfway point.

Depending upon the divisions available in the points scale though mathematically speaking 1-5 could be identical to out of 10, give or take how you want to deal with the extremes (is it 0 to 5 or 1 to 5).

As for actual clickbait I try not to do it but if the content is good then clickbait headlines are not the worst.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 9, 2017)

yeah I think clickbait is obviously the wrong word, and ultimately I think the scoring is only marginally low, I would probably have maxed out at about 8/10, its a really nice game, but too many shortcomings but again with all these things its always going to boil down to personal preference to some degree, and it would be wrong to feel obliged to score it high simply because everyone else had

then again I think maybe the reviewer felt "kinda" rushed to get it out the door, which is why its important for reviewers to get review copies as if everyone else gets it before you then your left on the sideline and have to rush through to catch up and get your review out on time, which would obviously effect your experience of the game even if you try to not let it


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> 7.8 too much water
> 7.0 weapons break
> 
> Both are clickbait.


7.8 was far too good for that game. 

Do you have no concept of the review grade system? Most people would accept a 7.0 as a pretty good game worth their time. If you really wanted to see an example of clickbait, then there would be a review with a 3.0 score. THAT would be pure clickbait, as everyone can agree, the game does in no way deserve a 3...unless a case can be made, I'd love to see such. A "fair/good/decent" score is fine.


----------



## Deleted member 412900 (Mar 9, 2017)

A lot of people in this thread don't seem to understand what clickbait means. Clickbait is anything that makes you even mildly upset or uncomfortable.


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2017)

HavengulZenith said:


> A lot of people in this thread don't seem to understand what clickbait means. Clickbait is anything that makes you even mildly upset or uncomfortable.


Literally triggered.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 9, 2017)

Game shouldn't be scoring that high anyway (10s).

Even if you have no problems with gameplay, should have had points knocked off for techinical issues. Same for other big name games, for some reason reviewers never seem to find issue with games performance until it's a smaller title that isn't predestined to get a high score.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 9, 2017)

HavengulZenith said:


> A lot of people in this thread don't seem to understand what clickbait means. Clickbait is anything that makes you even mildly upset or uncomfortable.


*facepalm*

It means when you try to make someone click on your link by baiting them with a title/thumbnail that isn't part of the content. Such as if I said "HOW TO GET A FREE HOUSE!" but the article was talking about cheap homes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

The Switch and BotW has brought out all the idiots apparently. I can't remember the last time I've seen so many retarded threads.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 9, 2017)

HavengulZenith said:


> A lot of people in this thread don't seem to understand what clickbait means. Clickbait is anything that makes you even mildly upset or uncomfortable.


its not exclusively that, its something designed to mislead or entice you to click on something that you otherwise wouldn't, be it a fake headline i.e "free money if you view my video*" *imaginary money bitches or scoring something really low or really high compared to everyone else to attract heated debate i.e "Zelda botw sucks" or "Barbie is the most amazing wiiu game ever, heres why......"


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Discuss!


----------



## Issac (Mar 9, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> I agree. It makes this even worse.
> 
> 69 mighty (lowest is 5 points from strong)
> 0 strong
> 1 fair (1 point from weak)


It really doesn't. Sure it's 1 point from weak because it got a 7/10. if it got an 8/10 it would've been 5 points from Mighty. So what?

Consider if they had 14 steps for each rank, more evenly spaced out:
100 = Perfect (41 reviews)
99 - 85 = mighty (22 reviews)
84 - 70 = strong (1 review, gbatemp)
69 - 55 = fair
54 - 40 = weak
39 - 25 = bad
24 - 10 = awful
10 - 00 = broken

See, now the gbatemp review says the game still is a strong one.

Now, I love the game. I don't agree with the 7/10 score, but it is not my review! Honestly, I don't agree with those *41* Perfect 10 scores either. The game HAS slowdowns, I've not noticed a lot of them, but when they do happen it's only for a short while. The weapon breaking is not balanced enough. If a rusty sword or a twig breaks from a couple of blows, sure... but when I can kill 1½ regular enemy with a shining soldier's sword? That's a bit too weak.
It doesn't take away any of the fun I have with it though, so for me it's really a 9.5. I probably have some nostalgia glasses and a fanboy hat on at the same time too.

At the end of the day: 7/10 is not a bad score.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

HavengulZenith said:


> A lot of people in this thread don't seem to understand what clickbait means. Clickbait is anything that makes you even mildly upset or uncomfortable.



Definitely NOT what clickbait is.. lmfao


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 9, 2017)

The meaning of clickbait should be obvious if you just look at the two words in it. "Bait" and "Click". Has nothing to do with making one upset. Guy's trolling his ass off.


----------



## Deleted member 412900 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> It means when you try to make someone click on your link by baiting them with a title/thumbnail that isn't part of the content. Such as if I said "HOW TO GET A FREE HOUSE!" but the article was talking about cheap homes.





gamesquest1 said:


> its not exclusively that, its something designed to mislead or entice you to click on something that you otherwise wouldn't, be it a fake headline i.e "free money if you view my video*" *imaginary money bitches or scoring something really low or really high compared to everyone else to attract heated debate i.e "Zelda botw sucks" or "Barbie is the most amazing wiiu game ever, heres why......"


Don't worry I'm only pretending to be retarded. Haha, isn't that funny. Woooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeee I sure do love irony. By detatching myself from serious engagement in any situation that makes me the calmer and therefore smartest in any argument.
(This is double/triple/Poe's Law irony btw)


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 9, 2017)

Is this guy really salty because his god gift game didn't get a 9 or 10 from gbatemp? OH COME ON, ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Definitely NOT what clickbait is.. lmfao


Oh no! Poes law strikes again!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh no! Poes law strikes again!



You're so mean sometimes, Chary.

Back in my day we just called it trolling. Dammit.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Mar 9, 2017)

I thought this thread was gonna be about the crap titles people have been giving their forum topics, not the BotW review. All the same, people are now gonna know this site as the GameSpot of the BotW era.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> I thought this thread was gonna be about the crap titles people have been giving their forum topics, not the BotW review. All the same, people are now gonna know this site as the GameSpot of the BotW era.


I can see it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 9, 2017)

that's it botw needs to loose points for not having poe's 3/10 ffs ninty (cant believe I almost missed that one)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2017)

So this entire thread is just a salty child pissed that we aren't going BOTW a 10/10?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 9, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> So this entire thread is just a salty child pissed that we aren't going BOTW a 10/10?


pretty much... it's sad...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2017)

They're good dogs, Brent!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 10, 2017)

Everybody knows you can get rich as hell here at GBAtemp™ Ltd. if your threads have the most clicks


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 10, 2017)

I will admit, I don't think BOTW deserves only a 7 out of 10. ESPECIALLY when most other games were rated with 8s or higher.

I mean, seriously. Does the Virtual Boy deserve a better score than BOTW?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 10, 2017)

Can my next review be click bait? Mario kart 8 deluxe, 0/10 cause is a cheap cash in on a port which brought exclusive content that should have been in the original game. 

On a serious side, maybe i will do all my reviews with a perfect 0 score. If people care about score so much instead of ACTUAL CONTEXT THAT HOLDS THE IMPORTANT INFORMATION. 

"Why does all his reviews have 0 score? He clearly seem to like this game a lot, based on the description he gave so conflicting." Is that clickbait you want?


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I will admit, I don't think BOTW deserves only a 7 out of 10. ESPECIALLY when most other games were rated with 8s or higher.
> 
> I mean, seriously. Does the Virtual Boy deserve a better score than BOTW?



Oh please, it's from a guy named Tom BombaDILDO. It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 10, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Oh please, it's from a guy named Tom BombaDILDO. It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2017)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> All the same, people are now gonna know this site as the GameSpot of the BotW era.



Hey, I did genuinely derive some amusement from Kane and Lynch 2.


----------



## Aeter (Mar 10, 2017)

_*Guy calls GBATemp review clickbeat, what happens next will knock your sox off!*_


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Discuss!


----------



## HamBone41801 (Mar 10, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> http://gbatemp.net/review/the-legend-of-zelda-breath-of-the-wild.564/ Check gourmet's post here. He's clearly salty that zelda didn't get a better score here and thinks giving a low score is clickbait. **facepalm**


well, he is half right. botw is a good game. a VERY good game. so, when people who like it see a score that is low compared to the normal, they get defensive of said game. its possible that the author was trying to attract angry nerds with a lower than majority review, but i don't think its quite low enough for that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh this thread is about the Zelda review? I guess I shouldn't have skipped comments.

I fail to see how a review that is titled just as the reviewed game can be clickbait. I mean what is the bait in there?

Well in any case, regardless of clickbait or not, I would rather read a payed, spoiler-free review than an unpaid review with spoilers.


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 10, 2017)

wtf is this


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2017)

I have had the "do you have to finish the main quest" debate before, I have had plenty of others. To be that spoiler averse is something new though.
As a general concept I don't spoil something relatively new I am likely to suggest, unless it is a really pertinent thing to the review. Something older I am doing a more in depth analysis/critique type review for is absolutely going to be spoiled. If a pure trash game is up for review, and it is going to be published, then spoilers away.


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 10, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I fail to see how a review that is titled just as the reviewed game can be clickbait. I mean what is the bait in there?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 10, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> View attachment 80815


The 7, because it's the only bright blue one and not grey like the others.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 10, 2017)

I'll 


Gourmet said:


> View attachment 80815



Still not click bait. It's not misleading... And can definitely be an interesting read. You ever see links of social from diply?


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I will admit, I don't think BOTW deserves only a 7 out of 10. ESPECIALLY when most other games were rated with 8s or higher.
> 
> I mean, seriously. Does the Virtual Boy deserve a better score than BOTW?


Everyone makes the mistake that we're all the same people. We all see things from a different perspective, part of what makes our team well rounded. Not to mention, hardware score =/= game's score.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> *snip


Would you like a side of salt with your Dead Sea?
First, in no case did the reviewer make a big deal about the store nor did the Temp. It wasn't posted on the main page like, "BOTW is shit, read more to find out!" Then giving it a 7/10 score, which is actually extremely misleading. That's clickbait.
This was a review and a rather detailed one at that. Tom even took a little time to explain the score and to clarify the reason behind the score.
Finally, reviews are still opinion based. Even the most "non-bias" review are still going to have some bias. Do you really think those 10/10 reviews don't have any bias? Fucking, they are just oozing with bias fanboying over the game. Most of the time ignoring any flaws the game in an effort to get their spunk on the game.

Quite honestly, if you don't like the review, well that sucks to be you. You don't have to read this review and it has no effect on you. Being a salty brat won't change the score.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 10, 2017)

HavengulZenith said:


> Don't worry I'm only pretending to be retarded. Haha, isn't that funny. Woooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeee I sure do love irony. By detatching myself from serious engagement in any situation that makes me the calmer and therefore smartest in any argument.
> (This is double/triple/Poe's Law irony btw)


Well try to use /s next time.

(trust me you'll need this valuable information to survive in this place called the internet.)


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 10, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> My soul is clickbait.


you have that?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 10, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> you have that?


That's what the clickbait is...


----------



## Silverthorn (Mar 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Everyone makes the mistake that we're all the same people. We all see things from a different perspective, part of what makes our team well rounded. Not to mention, hardware score =/= game's score.



Exactly. For me the shocking thing is not that one isolated 7 score, it's that array of 10 next to it that seems illogical, since behind each score there's at least one different individual.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 10, 2017)

Next time I am sure the staff will pour the appropriate level of semen over a nintendo first party review title in order to please all of you fragile snowlflakes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 10, 2017)

This Thread is clickbait. 

*WARNING! GBATEMP DOES NOT CONDONE CLICKBAIT NOR PROMOTE OR TOLERATE IT!*

Can we somehow get this on the front page in giant bold blood red font?


----------



## SonicCloud (Mar 10, 2017)

Clickbait : Title : * WE HATED THIS GAME! SUCH AN WEIRD ENDING THAT LEFT OUR STAFF DISSAPOINTED AND IMPRESSED , THE LEGEND OF ZELDA BREATH OF THE WILD REVIEW
*
Not clickbait : Title : The legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild review
i dunno , seems you dont understand clickbait


----------



## Deleted member 412900 (Mar 10, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Well try to use /s next time.
> 
> (trust me you'll need this valuable information to survive in this place called the internet.)


Whenever I see people use /s it kills the joke. I'd rather be misunderstood than hurt my joke sense if I was saying something that's actually worthwhile I wouldn't be using irony anyways.
*Meant sarcasm, I'm sure someone will pretend to misunderstand me.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 10, 2017)

HavengulZenith said:


> Whenever I see people use /s it kills the joke. I'd rather be misunderstood than hurt my joke sense if I was saying something that's actually worthwhile I wouldn't be using irony anyways.
> *Meant sarcasm, I'm sure someone will pretend to misunderstand me.


So you want us to look like dumbwits?

...

Shit i fell for it then-

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



p1ngpong said:


> Next time I am sure the staff will pour the appropriate level of semen over a nintendo first party review title in order to please all of you fragile snowlflakes.


I can help.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm first in line when it comes to shitting to "Game Critics", but I don't blame the review at all.

First of all yes, companies do buy review scores and some people even got fired after going against these. This Zelda game is huge for Nintendo, it's normal that these near perfect scores would come up.
Second, I have read the GBATemp review and it's surprisingly fair and well written. I wouldn't have given the game such a low score, but if I cared enough I'd have made my own review. If anything, I'm happy I can trust GBATemp with reviews without feeling like just another website who got all the advertising space bought by a publisher.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## migles (Mar 11, 2017)

i did not read the 4 pages of this thread but i want to say something...

do something like everyone else: omg, what a sheep, copying everyone else.. he has no personality of his own, what a copy paste.. everyone does something, so he has to do it as well
do something different or do something of his own without following others: what an attention whore, we don't like exibicionists or special snowflakes

you can never win.


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Discuss!


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 11, 2017)

You fucking complotists, do you really think Nintendo paid reviewers for this game ? -.- I hate the Temp's review because it's simply dishonbest and only wants to give a 7/10 to be different. Yes that's clickbait. You click on that 7/10, you expect a good and honest review and you get a smelly piece of shit with crap arguments.
Now, you'll call me a fanboy. But I'm am just extremely pissed. Move your butt, and go on the list of reviews. Pokémon SM got 6.2, Sonic Lost World got 6.8, and you are giving Zelda BOTW a 7 ? That's not logic. Furthermore, Twilight Princess HD got a 8.2 Are you kidding me ? So this review is bullshit, will bullshit arguments, and bullshit notation. Just because its writer must be raging or frustrated or something, and wants to be 'OMG diffrnt cuz me honest others ped by bigN'.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't know that I'd call it clickbait, but it reeks of deliberate traffic manipulation. There're very good reasons to rate the game lower than 9 or 10, but most of the negatives listed are highly opinionated or just factually wrong. Doesn't help that staff members are intentionally misrepresenting their relation with the site to try and drive more traffic to the review.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 11, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I don't know that I'd call it clickbait, but it reeks of deliberate traffic manipulation. There're very good reasons to rate the game lower than 9 or 10, but most of the negatives listed are highly opinionated or just factually wrong. Doesn't help that staff members are intentionally misrepresenting their relation with the site to try and drive more traffic to the review.



And every single comment in this gamefaqs topic adds to my point: the review is amateurish and full of shit.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 11, 2017)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I don't know that I'd call it clickbait, but it reeks of deliberate traffic manipulation. There're very good reasons to rate the game lower than 9 or 10, but most of the negatives listed are highly opinionated or just factually wrong. Doesn't help that staff members are intentionally misrepresenting their relation with the site to try and drive more traffic to the review.


Wtf...


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you for reaching out to us with this issue. 
In order to expedite the resolution, please fill out the following form, and our staff will address your concerns as soon as possible:


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> View attachment 80815


7, but you wanna know why? Because it stands out. If you actually read the review you'll see that it's actually well worded and is the Reviewers opinion.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 11, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> 7, but you wanna know why? Because it stands out. If you actually read the review you'll see that it's actually well worded and is the Reviewers opinion.


I read it, and it's a bucket of smelly shit mixed with piss, on which someone vomitted. Arguments with zero value, arrogant PoV, treats the programmers as idiots. This is an amateurish shit.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 11, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> I read it, and it's a bucket of smelly shit mixed with piss, on which someone vomitted. Arguments with zero value, arrogant PoV, treats the programmers as idiots. This is an amateurish shit.


Again, Reviewers opinion, learn to respect others opinions...

Plus, does this affect you? No. Not at all.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 11, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Again, Reviewers opinion, learn to respect others opinions...
> 
> Plus, does this affect you? No. Not at all.


Does him complaining affect you? No. Not at all.
Then why are you posting?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 11, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Again, Reviewers opinion, learn to respect others opinions...
> 
> Plus, does this affect you? No. Not at all.



It does, cause GBATemp puts in frontpage and as an 'official' review this thing. Again, Sonic Lost World got a 6.8 on the official review.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And his opinion wouldn't affect me if it was well-argumented. For example, the other submitted BOTW review, which has also a 7, doesn't bother me because the reviewer clearly says that this is his opinion and explains honestly what pisses him off.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 11, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Does him complaining affect you? No. Not at all.
> Then why are you posting?


He's throwing shit to the Reviewer, disrespecting his opinion. He needs to understand that humans have different opinions, and he should respect them..



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Sonic Lost World got a 6.8 on the official review.


So? From what I have seen, Sonic games have been getting worse for a while now.. Some have been good, some have been horrible. 

I am not trying to fight or anything, I'll I want is you to at least respect the opinion from the Reviewer, even if the review is "badly written" it's still a his opinion on it...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 11, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> He's throwing shit to the Reviewer, disrespecting his opinion. He needs to understand that humans have different opinions, and he should respect them..
> 
> 
> So? From what I have seen, Sonic games have been getting worse for a while now.. Some have been good, some have been horrible.
> ...



So you find it even berable that a crap Sonic game gets the same grade as BOTW ?


----------



## Vipera (Mar 11, 2017)

Veho said:


> Thank you for reaching out to us with this issue.
> In order to expedite the resolution, please fill out the following form, and our staff will address your concerns as soon as possible:


I'm sorry, I know you are just trying to be funny but I don't really see this response as appropriate, considering how one of the staff has linked the review in the first place looking for opinions. You can't just go back on what it's been done by acting like you don't care. I agree that the review was fine, but this is incredibly immature.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 11, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> So you find it even berable that a crap Sonic game gets the same grade as BOTW ?


7 is not a bad rating man, it's decent. Plus who knows, new updates might fix some stuff that could fix some stuff, that could help filling the world a bit more(one of the reviewer's cons..).

Plus, Sonic Lost World is NOT an official Review, is a User Review but featured that's all.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 11, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> 7 is not a bad rating man, it's decent. Plus who knows, new updates might fix some stuff that could fix some stuff, that could help filling the world a bit more(one of the reviewer's cons..).
> 
> Plus, Sonic Lost World is NOT an official Review, is a User Review but featured that's all.



Yeah, I was a bit harsh but I don't think BOTW deserves a 7. The review is not the worst ever, but still, I think it's bad in a lot of ways.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Mar 11, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Yeah, I was a bit harsh but I don't think BOTW deserves a 7. The review is not the worst ever, but still, I think it's bad in a lot of ways.


Well, the damage is done, unless Staff decides to re-review it, I do not think anything will happen.. But hey it could had been worse considering that if GBAtemp's Reviews were truly for clickbait, they would had rated it worse and written the review waaaay worse. So at least the review is decent


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 11, 2017)

ITT People bickering over review score, from conspiracy theorycrafting to validity to interpretation. Now I have really seen everything.

It's as if there is a definite checklist to determine how good a game is.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Veho said:


> Thank you for reaching out to us with this issue.
> In order to expedite the resolution, please fill out the following form, and our staff will address your concerns as soon as possible:


We're gonna have to prescribe the OP some GrowUpYouFuck pills, i think it will cure the OP's butthurtness.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 11, 2017)

Lads.... I've been reading game reviews from magazines through to online since the NES days, yeah, I'm an old fart!  (Hell I even freelanced a couple back in the SNES/Megadrive era myself, though I'm sure many peeps will take that with a pinch of salt!)

But while the OP's clickbait comment is pretty hilarious, he does have a fair point to make: I've read the review on here and it's... it's difficult to make a review so I'm trying to be nice to the reviewer here, but it's just not very good I'm afraid (and neither was his FFXV review). I'm not gonna list the problems as that's just sad, but for instance I saw the word 'shitty' on at least one occasion... That's not really acceptable for an official review. Also, the multitude of comments harping on about respecting peoples opinions.... again, it's a grey area, but expressing one's opinion (particularly in the way the reviewer has done) really should be reserved more for a user review (sorry Mr BOTW review guy!)

Thing is, the OP (and a couple I've noticed backing him up) do need to get their priorities in life sorted a little if this is troubling them so much, but as the review counts on metacritic, and isn't particularly well written, then the extra traffic the site will get from similar minded, easily offended peeps will probably go some way towards putting this site in a bad light.... if the admin & staff don't mind this, then no problems! But if they do, maybe something needs to be done - and that's not mine, not the OP, and not any other non staff members call...


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 12, 2017)

Literally one word post plus an image, and almost 100 replies calling out for how "butthurt" I am. 

Have you guys thought that, maybe, it's the other way around?


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Discuss!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2017)

IT'S TIME TO STOP

THIS HAS GONE TOO FUCKING FAR

WE GET IT, YOU DON'T LIKE THE REVIEW
IT'S A REVIEW, FOR FUCK'S SAKE

MODS END OUR SUFFERING AND LOCK THE THREAD


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2017)

That's fucking great. Someone actually thinks we care what gamefaqs thinks? Even better someone thinks we care about some butthurt fans!
"Waaa!!! They didn't give this game a 10/10 Like everyone else! Let's call it "poorly worked" and call it shit!"
It's better than instead of actually reading the review, they just called it wrong.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 12, 2017)

Gourmet said:


> Literally one word with post plus an image, and almost 100 replies calling out for how "butthurt" I am.
> 
> Have you guys thought that, maybe, it's the other way around?



It's not "the other way around", I think I can vouch for a lot of people that we're just trying to reason with you why it's not fucking clickbait;
The title isn't EMHARGED WERST ZELDEH VARHHZ 7/9999 KLOKCHZ TO FOIND EATS MORE¡1¡q,q,q,
Its just that it's gotten to the point people are calling you names because you refuse to understand.
A review with Tom's opinions and a normal title isn't clickbait.
If you don't like it, then just don't read it again. (I hate this mentality but I swear that this is the only possible way I could put this without sounding like a dumbass)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2017)

Seriously, people should stop getting batshit crazy over opinions. But this is internet after all, so why would I bother when some people have shit in their ears.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 12, 2017)

Eat little fishies, eat!


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I'm sorry, I know you are just trying to be funny but I don't really see this response as appropriate, considering how one of the staff has linked the review in the first place looking for opinions. You can't just go back on what it's been done by acting like you don't care. I agree that the review was fine, but this is incredibly immature.


I'm sorry, I just didn't think this thread warranted a serious reply. But if you really want one, here goes: 

*1:* If OP or anyone else had any comments or complaints about the review, they should have posted them in the appropriate thread here instead of starting a pointless new thread to whine about it. 
*2:* To answer the flamebaiting loaded question from the title: GBAtemp will not "keep" "doing clickbait" because GBAtemp was never "doing clickbait" in the first place. There was no devious scheme to give a controversial rating to draw in visitors, like the OP infers. A contributor wrote a review and it was published as is. We don't change review ratings to draw in visitors; _*however,*_
*3:* We will not force reviewers to change their review just to avoid rustling someone's jimmies either. 

Reviews are subjective, and just because you disagree with the rating doesn't mean there is a conspiracy afoot. Grow up and keep your paranoia in check. 




Tl;dr: show us on the doll where Tom's review touched you:


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 12, 2017)

I see lots of score comparisons here for no reason, why do people keep comparing games between scores? A score is meaningless. I don't read all reviews, when i do, i know is one person playing the game and making opinions of it. Not a group of people colab on one game review. Each review is unique and that is that. Mine opinion may not match others, well that how life goes, can't please everyone. I can only recall my experience with a game and share if i like it or not. I like metroid other M, i would give it a 5 for is balance of being average, so who cares, i can explain why i think is worth such a score, but not many agree on that.

Fact is you can't scale one person's experience on a game with the whole site responsible. A community of people who optionally do reviews for game are all one person independently. Score is simply a general representation of the entire opinion. Understanding what the person experienced is important. Everyone is different. I don't think resident evil 4 is all that great, so what? No one cares what i think, and i don't make a problem of it. Purpose of reviews are meaning less if this is how people react to it.


----------



## Gourmet (Mar 12, 2017)

Of course, more"Butthurt" and "salty". Oh please. I just made a small point, I just wrote a title, a word and an image. I didnt even read the whole thread until now. And here you are, over 100 posts later, saying how butthurt I AM.

You are the butthurt, you are the salt, obviously because my thread has the truth, and THE TRUTH HURTS. Too much for your GBATemp-licked butts.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Mar 12, 2017)

It's a pretty bad review all things considered but I fail to see how it's clickbait at all or how it required a topic about it outside of the actual review comment section.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes.


----------

